
How The So-Called Clinton Recovery Really Happened - taylorbuley
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bruceupbin/2012/09/19/how-the-so-called-clinton-recovery-really-happened/
======
halbermensch
_As for military spending, the US benefitted from that brief synapse in time
in between the collapse of the Soviet Union/fall of the Berlin Wall in 1989,
and the emergence of another combatant 10 years later whose conflict with the
US is almost as costly, and much more diffuse._

This is of course naive, if not disingenuous. It's as if he doesn't recall
that our primary military engagement in the last 12 years has been in a
country called Iraq. And that conflict did not "emerge" by any stretch of the
imagination. It was invented out of whole cloth.

